# Space liner women's how much?



## Sixtoes66 (May 2, 2017)

I bought a women's space liner bike and I was going to sell it. I don't know if it is "rare" and I can't find much on it. It has rust I redid the wiring and put a switch because there was no dial. The tires seam to be stock just need air.Check out what I'm selling on letgo! http://app.letgo.com/k8Mk/8VBQS5UrMC
That is what it looks like sorry about the different website. Thx so much if u could help.


----------



## partsguy (May 3, 2017)

Sixtoes66 said:


> I bought a women's space liner bike and I was going to sell it. I don't know if it is "rare" and I can't find much on it. It has rust I redid the wiring and put a switch because there was no dial. The tires seam to be stock just need air.Check out what I'm selling on letgo! http://app.letgo.com/k8Mk/8VBQS5UrMC
> That is what it looks like sorry about the different website. Thx so much if u could help.




Link does not work, and please copy and paste the pictures. We would love to help, but need to see the bike. Also, if looking for information on a bike, should be posting in the general discussion area.


----------



## Sixtoes66 (May 3, 2017)

Here are some pics , sorry I posted it in the wrong area.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2017)

Bike looks complete and should clean up decently. These are not rare and have limited collector value. I sold a similar bike a few years ago and was happy to get $75. The market may be  a little better now but not worth a bunch. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sixtoes66 (May 3, 2017)

Ok thx for your reply


----------



## partsguy (May 4, 2017)

These are somewhat popular nowadays, but the value has not gone up much. This is about  1964-1967 model Sears Spaceliner buiilt by Murray. It is the base model. Deluxe models had chrome frame and fork, springer fork, tail light, horn and headlight tank, and an optional 2-speed. Value on this is $75-$150, depending where you live and who you market it to.

In all honesty, a non-bike collector will pay more for it. Someone who wants a vintage bike to ride or who collects mid-century art deco will pay closer $150, a bike collector closer to $75. That is my experience, I hope it helps.


----------

